# Offshore Safety Equipment



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Guys

Just reviewing the offshore safety equipment requirements for NSW - most I can do (or will purchase), but what do you do with and where do you store the 9litre bucket

Cheers

dave


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

as long as your boat is less than 4 metres long (or was it 5 metres, I dont remember), those rules do not apply to you. Most kayaks are too small to be classified in that category.
I would still recommend basic safety gear and an EPIRB (though I dont have one yet for money reasons). UHF and VHF I think is a must for offshore and flares would be a nice addition.


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

The only exemption I could find on the NSW Maritime page related to inflatable boats- the under 5m craft were required to have (see list)

http://www.maritime.nsw.gov.au/sbh/safe ... ml#openwat

maybe a phonecall to Maritime and see

Dave


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

hmm, seems to have changed the wording since I read it last time.

now where the hell do I put a 9 litre bucket...and more to the point, what would I use said bucket for since it wont fit into any of the hatches in order to make it useful.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

if i had to meet this requirement, i think I'd just get one of those collapsible buckets from whitworths. its about 30cm diameter, soft and flezible, jam it into the hull. it meets regulations, but lets face it you're (almost) never going to use it...

water police come past, pull it out and shove it back down.

might just check SA reg's while im at it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

http://www.maritime.nsw.gov.au/sbh/safe ... ml#openwat

"Exemptions

Certain safety equipment requirements do not apply to the below vessel types provided they meet the conditions described...
...
Canoes/Kayaks

Occupants MUST wear a lifejacket type 1, 2 or 3 except when the craft is: (a) propelled by paddles or oars in enclosed waters during daylight and (b) not being used as a tender and (c) so constructed as to stay afloat if capsized and (d) not more than 400m from the nearest shore. Anchor not required."


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

http://www.ezyreg.sa.gov.au/safety/mari ... /index.asp

South Australia

"Exemptions

The safety equipment requirements apply to the majority of boats. However, certain types of boat are either partially or totally exempt from these requirements. Some of the more common exemptions are summarised below.

Canoes, kayaks, sailboards and similar small, unpowered boats must have for each occupant

* PFD that complies with Australian Standards and worn at all times
* suitable bailer (unless the hull is permanently enclosed)
* waterproof torch or lantern while being operated during the hours of darkness.
"


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

Kelvin11 said:


> http://www.maritime.nsw.gov.au/sbh/safetyequipment.html#openwat
> 
> "Exemptions
> 
> ...


Yes, I read that part, but it doesnt specifically say that it is exempting anything except a lifejacket in certain instances and an anchor. All the rest of the requirements seem to still apply from my reading.
Also if you go camping and put a camp stove inside the hull, you have to also take a fire extinguisher with you, but if you keep the camp stove outside the hull you do not need one.


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Way I read those exemptions - only applied in enclosed waters. 
Sydney Boat Safety Officer did not know where Bermagui was and finally gave me the Narooma number coz he couldnt answer the question.

Makes me wonder

Dave


----------



## KrazyKangaroo (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi All.

Some of the equipment is sensible, but certainly some of it doesn't make sense on a kayak. A 9L bucket?

Granpop talked to the Narooma boating officer this morning and has been told that the only saftey item required on a kayak is a PFD, and that definitely includes offshore use.

Being skeptical of government agencies, I called the NSW Maritime call centre to see if I would get the same answer. While I was on the phone they contacted the Woolongong boating officer and he gave the same information, and I was assured that when offshore in a kayak you are only required to have PFD and no other items on the list are required. I then asked the call centre operator about the web site not being clear and if that could be fixed. I was told that can't be done because that could lead to confusion and misinterpretations .... huh? I tried to explain that I'm unhappy with just having verbal assurances that I don't need everything on the list, and they assured me repeatedly that I had nothing to worry about and no enforcement officer would interpret things differently.

So, since I'd bought everything on the list except a bucket, as I was going to try and find a collapsible bucket just so I could tick that off, I'm now rather annoyed. I guess its sensible to have most of it anyway, but it is still annoying.

If anyone wants to check for themselves the call centre number is 13 12 56. Perhaps if we all phone in they might realise the web site needs some work.

KK.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

It is a bit ambiguous, but that is the way I read the legislation.

That small boats must carry the above mentioned safety gear but Kayaks are exempt. And you need a PFD on a Kayak unless within 400m from shore and the Yak can stay afloat if capsized.

The way I read it, it means that if you go more than 400m from shore you need a PFD but are exempt from all other safety gear.


----------



## soggypilchard (Dec 1, 2008)

I just called maritime and the girl on the phone didnt really know, she asked someone out back and they said i need a torch on all the time if out at night.


----------

